# N+1



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

I've just brought a new vehicle specifically to carry my MTB to trail parks. I never expected to do this when getting into MTB

How do you get your bike to trail parks and MTB venues?


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

Roof rack...


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2014)

So ave you bought a Mitsi L200 with ceramic wheel bearings.... heh hrh


----------



## Cubist (23 May 2014)

stick them in the back of the disco. Or Thule towbsr mounted carrier if more than two if us.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I've just brought a new vehicle specifically to carry my MTB to trail parks. I never expected to do this when getting into MTB
> 
> How do you get your bike to trail parks and MTB venues?


In the back of our 'truck'






What did you buy btw?


----------



## Shadowfax (23 May 2014)

Rifde there !!!!


----------



## jhawk (23 May 2014)

I cycle there!


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2014)

7


----------



## Shadowfax (23 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> 7


Erm, you did notice the forum you were posting in ?


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2014)

Golf boot.


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> So ave you bought a Mitsi L200 with ceramic wheel bearings.... heh hrh



Had a pint? Hahaha.


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Erm, you did notice the forum you were posting in ?



Car with big red S for carrying bikes

Just the job for Mr H don,t you think.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

In the back of a Citigo (yep, it fits.. just.)


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> What did you buy btw?



Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo Estate. It's pretty reasonable car for the money and suits its purpose.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

Nice one. It was just the car I wanted to buy, but they didn't release it until 3 months after I'd bought a different Fabia doh!


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2014)

And it is red 

Good looking and practical bit of kit.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

Goes surprisingly well and got an insane deal on it. I'm really pleased.


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

1.2 TSI? Tis a punchy engine alright


----------



## Shadowfax (23 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Car with big red S for carrying bikes
> 
> Just the job for Mr H don,t you think.


Oh I see... well I think I see !!! Is a bit of poser ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> 1.2 TSI? Tis a punchy engine alright



I got the 1.6 TDI oil burner version, although the 1.2 TSI was really impressive for such a small engine capacity


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 May 2014)

Wheels off and in the back of the Fiesta.

How I dream of a Passat Estate, both wheels still on!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Oh I see... well I think I see !!! Is a bit of poser ?



More reknown for being a twat and enthusiastic specialized fanboy


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Oh I see... well I think I see !!! Is a bit of poser ?



No.

Mr H loves his Spesh stuff though.

And his Cav Venge is pure bike porn.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> Wheels off and in the back of the Fiesta.
> 
> How I dream of a Passat Estate, both wheels still on!



Salesman was not happy when one of the tests I had was getting my bike in it.


----------



## Shadowfax (23 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> More reknown for being a twat and enthusiastic specialized fanboy


Specialized fanboys ? Twats, yep, have one indoors !


----------



## Peteaud (23 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Salesman was not happy when one of the test I had was getting my bike in it.



Cos he owned a giant


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 May 2014)

No bike test... No buy.

Can you get your bikes in the back of the Fabia with both wheels still on?


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Salesman was not happy when one of the tests I had was getting my bike in it.


When I went to try out the Citigo, I took my bike frame with me. Told him if it wouldn't fit there would be no point buying the car. He opened up the showroom car there and then and we fitted it in. It was that exact car that I bought 2 months later.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (23 May 2014)

PaulSecteur said:


> No bike test... No buy.
> 
> Can you get your bikes in the back of the Fabia with both wheels still on?



I can get the epic in with wheels on it, which was the big test it needed to pass.


----------



## ScotiaLass (23 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo Estate. It's pretty reasonable car for the money and suits its purpose.
> 
> View attachment 45994


Nice!


----------



## dan_bo (23 May 2014)

Properly baffling.


----------



## Motozulu (24 May 2014)

Luckily enough I can ride to Cannock trails - don't touch a road either, down the cut nip through town and onto the heritage trail other side of the park and I'm there - 2.5 miles.

Going to Degla etc though I have a very cheap and nasty 2nd hand Halfords rack on the back. Not very happy with that set up tbf but as most of my riding is Cannock cheekies it'll do for now. Not sure I want to trust the Chief on the back of it though, tbf.


----------



## Motozulu (24 May 2014)

PS the Skoda looks a real nice bit of kit. Also what does 'N+1' mean?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 May 2014)

Motozulu said:


> PS the Skoda looks a real nice bit of kit. Also what does 'N+1' mean?



It is an calculation which usually refers to the correct number of bikes someone needs.

N = the number of bikes you own.
+1 = the number of bikes you need.

So in this situation, it means I have brought an additional car. In effect I already own a car and have added another.


----------



## AndyRM (24 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> It is an calculation which usually refers to the correct number of bikes someone needs.
> 
> N = the number of bikes you own.
> +1 = the number of bikes you need.
> ...



Does S-1 come into play with cars? Or is it just bikes.

@Motozulu 

S = the number of spouses you have
-1 = how many you will have left when they get fed up of your ridiculous bike collection.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 May 2014)

ride there for the local ones or towbar mounted thule bike rack.


----------



## ColinJ (24 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I've just brought a new vehicle specifically to carry my MTB to trail parks. I never expected to do this when getting into MTB
> 
> How do you get your bike to trail parks and MTB venues?


You've reminded me that I need to fix the brakes on my MTB and get back out on it!

I tend not to go to 'trail parks' and 'MTB venues' - I ride my MTB on bridleways in the countryside and I ride short distances on roads to get to them! It does help living in an area blessed with great offroad routes. For instance - I am only a couple of miles from the Mary Towneley Loop and I only have to ride about 600 yards to get onto the Rochdale canal towpath, then ride along that to get onto the Loop.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (24 May 2014)

I can somehow get two mountains bikes in here. Its a bit of a struggle mind you!


----------



## Cubist (24 May 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Salesman was not happy when one of the tests I had was getting my bike in it.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 May 2014)

Glad to see you washed the bikes of all that mud @Cubist


----------



## Motozulu (24 May 2014)

Ha Ha brilliant Cubist!


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2014)

IMO there is only one way to transport bikes and that is on the roof. No worries about the mud either....


----------



## akb (9 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> IMO there is only one way to transport bikes and that is on the roof. No worries about the mud either....
> 
> View attachment 47241


 
Quite a few low entrances to the parks round here; I'd rather rear rack as I am almost guaranteed to forget that the bikes are on the roof!


----------



## MikeW-71 (9 Jun 2014)

akb said:


> Quite a few low entrances to the parks round here; I'd rather rear rack as I am almost guaranteed to forget that the bikes are on the roof!


+1

The entrance to my parking area is height restricted and I know exactly what I would end up doing at some point.....


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2014)

akb said:


> Quite a few low entrances to the parks round here; I'd rather rear rack as I am almost guaranteed to forget that the bikes are on the roof!


I have yet to visit an MTB centre that has height restrictions at the entrance to the car park (Gisburn, Llandegla, Cwmcarn, Sherwood Pines, Clayton Vale (M/cr), Phillips Park (Prestwich), Cannock Chase). Given the intended users of the car park and the likelihood of roofracks and day vans (the number of fancy VW T5 vans in the carparks is astonishing). It would be a pish-poor design flaw if height barriers were installed and one could argue almost negligent of the facility providers.

Having said that, if you think you have such poor awareness of the conditions around you as you drive are you sure you should actually be driving?


----------



## Jody (9 Jun 2014)

We used to get 2 full suss bikes on the back of my old Mini turbo. The bike frames were wider than the car (even without the wheels).


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> ...the number of fancy VW T5 vans in the carparks is astonishing...



I never seem to notice VW T5s... until Im at a trail centre. Then they are everywhere, like black Vauxhall Corsas at a McDonalds at the weekend.

Have to admit to liking them (T5s, NOT corsas)


----------



## akb (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I have yet to visit an MTB centre that has height restrictions at the entrance to the car park (Gisburn, Llandegla, Cwmcarn, Sherwood Pines, Clayton Vale (M/cr), Phillips Park (Prestwich), Cannock Chase). Given the intended users of the car park and the likelihood of roofracks and day vans (the number of fancy VW T5 vans in the carparks is astonishing). It would be a pish-poor design flaw if height barriers were installed and one could argue almost negligent of the facility providers.
> 
> Having said that, if you think you have such poor awareness of the conditions around you as you drive are you sure you should actually be driving?


 
You need to explore more; its not just MTB centres that are great for Mountain biking.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

akb said:


> You need to explore more; its not just MTB centres that are great for Mountain biking.




I was riding the hills of Cwmcarn and the wastes of Clayton Vale in the early 90s before anyone had even thought of purpose built trail centres there. Old Skool


----------



## dan_bo (10 Jun 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I was riding the hills of Cwmcarn and the wastes of Clayton Vale in the early 90s before anyone had even thought of purpose built trail centres there. Old Skool


----------



## KneesUp (10 Jun 2014)

There are relatively few advantages to owing a 10 year old Citroen Picasso, but being reliable (honestly) and having an interior that is fairly durable in a car that is basically worthless make it great for putting bikes in. You can easily get three bikes and three people inside it.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Jun 2014)

akb said:


> I am almost guaranteed to forget that the bikes are on the roof!


Works for me - clicky


----------



## I like Skol (10 Jun 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Works for me - clicky


I like that, they used a picture of my old car


----------

